# Stuttering issue



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi, I have been having this issue for over three months now and tried all the fixes I can find for stuttering, turning off a lot of unnecessary windows 10 features etc but nothing seems to fix it, I had an issue with 100% D drive usage that I tracked down to the PCI driver bug and changed the setting in bios from 1 to 0 which fixed it for a few weeks, when it came back I tracked the issue down to D drive being my page file and when swapping it to my SSD it stopped the 100% drive usage, I am unsure if this a connected or separate issue and if that drive is dying, crystal disk info shows it as good as does seagates seatools and it passes all the tests and CHKDSK says all fine, a week ago it started double clicking after inactivity but that stopped after doing that for about 30 minutes.

Using Latency Mon yesterday I had very high ISR from DirectX graphics Kernel and very high DPC routine execution time from Nvidia graphics driver when loading and playing the newer CoD modern warfare game, stuttering is most pronounced in this game so have been using it to test changes but stuttering is present in all games whether installed on my NVME or my HDD, I did a Windows 10 repair install a few weeks ago to no success, today I cannot get my system to repeat the very high ISR and DPC counts in latency mon and did not save my results yesterdays but I will paste todays results if that helps at all.

Yesterday I swapped my 970 gtx out for my older MSI 660 GTX, no difference in Modern warfare but Escape from Tarkov seemed a lot smoother despite having half the amount of VRAM as my newer card on the same settings.

I have also disabled AMD SMT hyperthreading in bios as know this can be a cause of stutters which has not helped, I have also swapped put SATA cables for new ones, tried different SATA ports and unplugged and reconnected all cables giving connectors a blow, used different power connectors for HDD and dusted the case thoroughly, I have ran my memory at 2993, 3000 and 3200MHZ with XMP on and off and all seem to give the same performance to me.

I am at the absolute end of patience with this stuttering, I have spent a good 100 plus hours googling and trying fixed myself to no success.

Thank you in advance for any suggestion or help!

Edit: The Stutters are every 1-5 seconds and last for a fraction of a second multiple times or are sometimes larger lasting 1-2 seconds where the picture completely freezes.

System Specs:

Operating System
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
AMD Ryzen 5 2600X 51 °C
Pinnacle Ridge 12nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x 8GB) 3000MHz DDR4 @ 1596MHz (16-20-20-38) ( Ihave ran this at 2993, 3000 and currently 3200 at 3.5v both with and without xmp and see no noticeable differences in performance)
Motherboard
ASRock B450M-HDV R4.0 (AM4) 36 °C Bios Version P 3.20 (I have not upgraded as on the download page of my motherboard it says Pinnacle Ridge users should not upgrade past this version)
Graphics
VEL50FO01UK ([email protected])
24G2W1G4 ([email protected])
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (MSI) 55 °C (this is for Troubleshooting purposes, my actual GPU is a Gigabyte g1 gaming Edition GTX 970, both have had clean installs of the latest drivers)
Storage
1863GB Seagate ST2000DM008-2FR102 (SATA (SSD)) 27 °C
Corsair 223GB Force MP510
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
PSU 
BitFenix Formula 550W 80+ Gold PSU

while not reproducing the latencymon report from yesterday I have just got one where some problems seem to be happening:

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system seems to be having difficulty handling real-time audio and other tasks. You may experience drop outs, clicks or pops due to buffer underruns. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates. 
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:04:05 (h:mm:ss) on all processors.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name:  DESKTOP-F9NO0LJ
OS version: Windows 10, 10.0, version 2009, build: 19042 (x64)
Hardware: To Be Filled By O.E.M., To Be Filled By O.E.M.
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor 
Logical processors: 6
Processor groups: 1
RAM: 16315 MB total

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed: 3593 MHz

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 466.50
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 4.106991

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 462.80
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 1.849327

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 98.301141
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.369442
Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.389935

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 386094
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-1000 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-2000 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 2000-4000 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 1002.218759
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: CLASSPNP.SYS - SCSI Class System Dll, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.220564
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.457480

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 923466
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-10000 µs): 4
DPC count (execution time 1000-2000 µs): 1
DPC count (execution time 2000-4000 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Process with highest pagefault count: modernwarfare.exe

Total number of hard pagefaults 11042
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 7711
Number of processes hit: 52

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 14.670143
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 98.301141
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 5.580826
CPU 0 ISR count: 337773
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 1002.218759
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 6.015276
CPU 0 DPC count: 823165
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 1.360532
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 13.856944
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.143589
CPU 1 ISR count: 38333
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 96.086836
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 0.335334
CPU 1 DPC count: 36610
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0.688993
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 10.710827
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.016101
CPU 2 ISR count: 4268
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 119.612580
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 0.092327
CPU 2 DPC count: 21728
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 1.002757
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 9.628723
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.001833
CPU 3 ISR count: 843
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 144.861675
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.103065
CPU 3 DPC count: 14805
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 4 Interrupt cycle time (s): 0.930662
CPU 4 ISR highest execution time (µs): 8.927359
CPU 4 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000760
CPU 4 ISR count: 897
CPU 4 DPC highest execution time (µs): 55.868633
CPU 4 DPC total execution time (s): 0.087944
CPU 4 DPC count: 13774
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 5 Interrupt cycle time (s): 1.011029
CPU 5 ISR highest execution time (µs): 3.206234
CPU 5 ISR total execution time (s): 0.002807
CPU 5 ISR count: 3980
CPU 5 DPC highest execution time (µs): 46.300028
CPU 5 DPC total execution time (s): 0.107293
CPU 5 DPC count: 13389
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry you have waited longer than we would like for a reply.
Where please is that Windows 10 installation of Professional - from
Not necessarily this particular build version but the original version of 10 installed on the computer
The reason I ask is that your post shows



Einholt said:


> Computer name: DESKTOP-F9NO0LJ
> OS version: Windows 10, 10.0, version 2009, build: 19042 (x64)


and it is my understanding that before this version build 19042 became available to the general user the version number was changed to
20H2
as per the explanation regarding the change from for instance 1909 which was the 9 month of the year 2019
Had Microsoft stuck to the same naming convention, the H2 version number would have been either 2009 or 2010. So, instead, the company changed the way it labels new feature updates to use H1 and H2 where the month number used to be.

So your version shown as version 2009 does not appear to be a version of 10 licensed for general use - in accordance with the usual meaning of that term.

Please confirm the situation as to how the windows 10 in use was acquired.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

From what I remember I used Windows media creation tool from their website to install windows 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type or copy and paste to the cmd window, which is far easier, the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Report:
<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>10.0.19041.789</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x4004F401</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult></LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>0</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>HMH26</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00330-80131-53602-AA681</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>10.0.19042.2.00010100.0.0.048</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 10 Pro</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Professional</EditionId>
<BuildLab>19041.vb_release.191206-1406</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>GMT Standard Time(GMT)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>4de7cb65-cdf1-4de9-8ae8-e3cce27b9f2c</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, RETAIL channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>d353c7fb-ecf8-8892-04f9-2bb27d7c3030</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>03612-03308-013-153602-00-1033-19042.0000-0252021</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Retail</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid></ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>321070180700420800601359255604296230144635797149005577421983520</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-249086153-662371392-971054425</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>1033</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>2057</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>1033</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<OA3ProductKey>0xC004F057</OA3ProductKey>
<ActivationScenarioCode></ActivationScenarioCode>
<ProductKeyCode></ProductKeyCode>
<Manufacturer>To Be Filled By O.E.M.</Manufacturer>
<Model>To Be Filled By O.E.M.</Model>
<InstallDate>20210125204510.000000+000</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps><?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><genuineAuthorization xmlns="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/SL/GenuineAuthorization/1.0"><version>1.0</version><genuineProperties origin="sppclient"><properties>OA3xOriginalProductId=;OA3xOriginalProductKey=;SessionId=LicensingDiag;TimeStampClient=2021-02-25T20:26:35Z</properties><signatures><signature name="clientLockboxKey" method="rsa-sha256">A5rP3E0G0arlvUtnFUSqv8RmRiQrhZ2GZiyIbLNJ1L27vTbvlQGWs1DnjN6QrD1SHt89082B1cu6AgvXkkxOHcCIXcJCK76Nejc23PMpn8eAgfX9Ed6X9H1rb7psFAdpJgrLPerQiSpqvo782pyWAxzuXV4ucuheoL/bWltkpUI=</signature></signatures></genuineProperties></genuineAuthorization></ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK Everything is in order there
Hope you did not mind me asking for that, I just needed to check before I proceeded that the Windows 10 was properly in use, as I could not understand why that other log showed the 2009

===================
Re the part of your post 


Einholt said:


> 16.0GB Dual-Channel Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x 8GB) 3000MHz DDR4 @ 1596MHz (16-20-20-38) ( Ihave ran this at 2993, 3000 and currently 3200 at* 3.5v* both with and without xmp and see no noticeable differences in performance)


I presume that is a typo and you mean 1.35 MAX
as it is DDR4 ram

I am not a great believer in that LatencyMon report

Could you please send me the results the attached log creator

Used with the kind permission of Brink - Admin of WindowsTenForums where I also work 
https://www.tenforums.com/members/brink.html
Save log collector V2 log collector 1.09.zip to where (downloads for example) you want.
Right click on V2 log collector 1.09.zip in the Downloads folder and select Extract all. This will create a V2 log collector 1.09 folder.
Open the V2 log collector 1.09 folder and double click on the log-collector shortcut.
A Command Prompt window will open with the Ten Forums Log Collector running in it. Press the Enter key to start the collection process. 
Command Prompt window will open. Press enter to close it. Note the Output location as that is where the zip file is located.
Attach that please to your reply using the upload a file button.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is the report, thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
To save you waiting, analysing all those logs is a LONG job
I do not expect to complete it in this session.
I will post as soon as I can

If I see anything on a quick look I will post in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Existing Power Schemes (* Active)
-----------------------------------
Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e (Balanced)
Power Scheme GUID: 76ef15ce-e678-4fdf-803b-c3478579f992 (Gaming)
Power Scheme GUID: 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c (High performance)
Power Scheme GUID: 9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790 (AMD RyzenT Balanced) *
Power Scheme GUID: a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a (Power saver)

Your current power scheme is Ryzen balanced 
It does not always produce good performance
Change it to Gaming

and try



Now I have the logs, may I ask that you do not make any changes to the system, whilst I examine them, other than those I suggest
If you HAVE to change something please tell me. 
That is all for this session - I expect to post further about 1900hrs Friday
Goodnight


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

ok changed to gaming and will not change anything else, thanks again and no problem happy to wait


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers, as I asked before


> > Einholt said:
> > 16.0GB Dual-Channel Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x 8GB) 3000MHz DDR4 @ 1596MHz (16-20-20-38) ( Ihave ran this at 2993, 3000 and currently 3200 at* 3.5v* both with and without xmp and see no noticeable differences in performance)





Macboatmaster said:


> Re the part of your post
> I presume that is a typo and you mean 1.35 MAX
> as it is DDR4 ram


please just confirm it was a typo


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

oh my bad yes is was a typo, running at 1.35v.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have two sticks of ram 8GB each
It is
VENGEANCE® LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C16 Memory Kit - Black (corsair.com)
According to the logs that ram is running at 3200
Location : DIMM 0
BankLabel : P0 CHANNEL A
Manufacturer : Unknown
MemoryType : DDR4
FormFactor : DIMM
Capacity : 8GB
*Speed : 3200*
Serial : 00000000
PartNumber : CMK16GX4M2D3000C16 
ECC : False
TypeDetail : {Synchronous, Unbuffered (Unregistered)}

I do realise you say you have tried that ram at


Einholt said:


> I have ran my memory at 2993, 3000 and 3200MHZ with XMP on and off


and are unable to detect any difference
HOWEVER the tested speed for that ram is 3000 and running at 3200 is a serious OC of ram.

Please run it at SPD that is

SPD Latency
15-15-15-36
SPD Speed
2133MHz
SPD Voltage
1.2V

Your motherboard
Product :ASRock B450M-HDV R4.0 may indicate that it supports 3200 on first appearance for Pinnacle Ridge family CPU which yours is but
it is NOT supported on that processor
2nd Gen Ryzen™ 5 2600X Desktop Processor | AMD
System Memory Specification
Up to 2933MHz

I am NOT certain that this is the problem but the logs contain numerous indications of a hardware error - which can be misleading, as a hardware error can be reported in the logs when in fact the hardware itself is NOT defective, but the apparent defect is caused by the settings.

In addition to trying that and checking to see how it then runs - also do this please
Go here
https://www.memtest86.com/
put it on a flash pen drive as described boot the computer from the USB and run TWO complete passes on MEMTEST each pass consists of 10 -12 tests
On the images on this link
https://www.memtest86.com/screenshots.html
Look at the main menu image and you can see that it is 76% on the first test progress and has not even yet reistered a percentage progress for the pass
So you run it until it is 100% for the pass and you will see that progress as each test in that pass completes to 100%.

In case you do not know you make the USB as here
https://www.memtest86.com/tech_creating-window.html

which contains the rest of the instructions for using memtest.

*IF that passes the two complete PASSES each of 11-12 tests then we will progress to further analysis and tests

===========================
Sorry I was late posting to you.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above I also notice in the logs that as recent as just the other day you have
Event[15185]:
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 2021-02-24T16:17:29.6280000Z
Event ID: 41
Task: N/A
Level: Critical
Opcode: Info
Keyword: N/A
User: S-1-5-18
User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-F9NO0LJ
Description: 
*The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.*
====================================
and on many previous occasions, so we are not dealing with ONLY a stuttering issue.

In regard to that and considering this 


Einholt said:


> Hi, I have been having this issue for over three months now


is there any chance that this period of three months - coincides with any servicing, changing components etc in the computer and if that is so, are we absolutely certain that any connections - removed etc, have been properly and securely replaced.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Apologies not been feeling well for a few days so only just getting around to this, going to change ram speeds now and run memtest when I go to bed, also I have not changed any components but since this has started I have reseated GPU, unplugged and replugged all power connectors and sata cable, replaced the sata cable with an old and then a new one, taken off the CPU cooler and reapplied thermal compound and unplugged and replugged all front panel connectors, none of which has helped. Apart from the cpu I have done all of these two or three times to be absolutely sure everything is seated and connected properly, I reapplied thermal compound a few weeks ago as really hate doing it so left it until last.

What is odd is that I do not know what that reboot without cleanly shutting down could be as I have not had a crash and the only time I have come back and had to enter my password is after the system going to sleep, apart from that it could only be when I have shut the system down.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

I have just checked event viewer and can confirm that the last two instances of the reboot message are when I am turning off the computer after having properly shut it down as the time of the logs are from when I have returned home after going out which is when I always shut down my system.

Edit: Been playing around and a restart does not trigger the issue but a full shutdown does, hope this helps.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi I have changed the ram speed to 2133 MHz but I cannot work out how to change the SPD latency, I found this (see attached picture) in the ram timing but here were 5 columns so have not made the change as not sure what I am doing, scrolling down the list I could not see anything relating to SPD latency.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You should not have to bother with the complications of ram timing etc - all you should have to do is to cancel - reset any OC or XMP profile
which will then set the ram to run at SPD - serial presence detect which will be 2133 at 1.2v with 15-15-15-36

From your user manual
DRAM Timing Configuration DRAM Frequency If [Auto] is selected, the motherboard will detect the memory module(s) inserted and assign the appropriate frequency automatically.
when it says detect the module that means - detect as - serial presence detect

Voltage Configuration DRAM Voltage Use this to select DRAM Voltage. The default value is [Auto]. - which again will set at SPD 1.2v
and the user manual page 47 section 4.3 shows the firmware setup OC Tweaker screen showing ram at 2133 - 1.2v 
Please run that memtest


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

I cannot seem to find any ram settings apart from load xmp setting auto or xmp profile, there is no ram options anywhere apart from in picture I am attaching.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Ok I have reset my uefi so everything should be at stock as it was being a pain, I cannot see the ram timings as that section is greyed out now but assuming I am running at the stock timings so will run memtest.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Might not be anything but before leaving bios I just went to check my nvme drive was selected as number 1 priority for boot drive but it was not on the list, only my HDD, left bios and it has booted ok.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On your screenshot it shows 2133 with voltage 1.2
DO NOT load XMP there must be a setting for NO -(it will not be labelled NO - but whatever it is labelled it should be obvious that it means do not enable. All I can see on your screenshot is Auto or profile1. .
then on the voltage there is 1.2 and 1.35
You should after not setting XMP then have just 1.2
As it says on the right of your screenshot - LOAD XMP to OC and enable XMP to adjust.

I am signing off PLEASE run the memtest
Hope you are now feeling better.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

There is only the settings in that screenshot, auto or XMP profile 1, I have left it on auto and not selected XMP after I reset the UEFI.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Apparently the ram is still running at 2998 MHz in memtest even after the reset, I am very confused


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Two tests completed at 2998mhz with no errors.

Going to mess about in bios and see if I can get the ram running at 2133 and if I can then rest it with some gaming.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

I found out my NVME drive was in Boot/hard drive BSS priorities, I put it at as boot option 1, disabled my HDD and now my system won't boot, putting my HDD back as option 2 and it boots fine, does this mean my install is in fact on the HDD, if so I do not understand as I definitely put my install on the NVME!

Also CPUID is reporting ram is running at 1064.1 15-15-15-36 so another bios reset seems to have worked this time.

After gaming for a while stutters are still there, also I have noticed in the last few weeks it is not just happening while gaming but also whilst watching Amazon prime etc, it is not as bad or frequent but still there and every 2 to 3 minutes there is a big stutter.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the monitor
Monitor Model: VEL50FO01UK
Monitor Id: VEL0000
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: HDMI
connected HDMI to the GTX970
the default playback device is the Nvidia high definition audio

The AOC monitor is connected display port to the 970
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: *24G2W1G4*
Monitor Id: AOC2402
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: Displayport External

On the AOC monitor the default playback device is not the NVidia high def audio
Sound Devices
-------------
Description:* 24G2W1G4* (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
================================================================
On the speakers
Description: Speakers (USB PnP Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
===================================================
So I suggest you connect I/O port audio to speakers on appropriate port out
Enter into sound settings playback devices
make default playback - HD Audio speakers - so that you use the Realtek sound onboard sound chip

Disable Nvidia HD audio.

I appreciate you will then have to use this just test if there is an improvement, as I think at present you have speakers sets as default voice playback.

===================
Please as I have asked - do run MEMTEST


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this


Einholt said:


> found out my NVME drive was in Boot/hard drive BSS priorities, I put it at as boot option 1, disabled my HDD and now my system won't boot, putting my HDD back a


on the logs there was no indication of you OS being on the HDD - in fact it was shown as on the 
Name : Force MP510
Model : Force MP510
Manufacturer : 
PartNumber : 
SerialNumber : 6479_A72B_0156_3637.
MediaType : SSD
BusType : NVMe
*BootDrive : True

which* as you can see is shown as the boot drive, but that does NOT mean that a required element of the boot is NOT on the Seagate drive
Without going into a possible un-needed explanation - in simple terms it is often caused by moving elements of windows OS to another drive. 
For instance if you move the pagefile to another drive, and then disconnect that drive - windows will not boot.


----------



## Einholt (Feb 8, 2021)

Apologies I have been gone so long, there has been an issue with my disabled Uncles living arrangements I have had to sort out and attend meetings for so this took a bit of a back seat!

I have run memtest and it passed with no errors, I switched from realtek to nvidia audio a few months ago as that was another stuttering fix I saw, cannot remember how to switch back to realtek but disabled nvidia and tested with no change, also is in the reply from you a few posts back I saw my main 24 inch monitor was reported as 60hz native when it is actually 144hz native, also had seen ages ago that running mixed hz monitors can introduce stuttering with nvidia graphics cards so have disconnected my 60HZ TV several times for a day at a a time and tested and every time there is no difference whatsoever, I have also updated to the latest nvidia drivers and there is no change.

Also when I booted up my computer a few weeks ago the average temperature dropped from 50-60 degrees C at idle to a solid 30 degrees with no deviation up or down whereas since I have I have had this ryyzen chip it has always jumped up and down by around 10 degrees at idle which I believe is normal behaviour as when I googled it that seemed to be the consensus, now it has settled at a stable 40 degrees at idle, no idea if it is relevant but thought it was worth mentioning.

Lastly I have been noticing my PC performing very poorly, it feels unresponsive more often, window animations take longer to register and to animate the maximising or minimising or opening and closing, it feels like huge input lag and stuttering like crazy, the cursor is not at all smooth and very jumpy, when I check task manager nothing has spiked or is running particularly high and temperatures are normal, at this point a restart sorts it out, it does not happen more than once every few days but is very noticeable.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go here
Download Windows 10 (microsoft.com) 
follow procedure for downloading tool and then saving iso
Then go here and follow this 
(1) Repair Install Windows 10 with an In-place Upgrade | Tutorials (tenforums.com)

be careful to follow advice re secure boot, third party AV and follow ISO file repair install
Basically you save the ISO to your desktop and then mount it and click on setup.

That guide from Windows Ten forums where I also work is excellent with images and full instructions, I cannot of course type out every step but if you have any queries, please do not hesitate to ask.

Be aware that the repair install will update your windows 10 to the latest version


> Do not use the Media Creation Tool to do a repair install with if you have an older *build* of Windows 10 installed and wish to retain it since the Media Creation Tool will not include support for older builds. You will be upgraded to the latest build provided by the Media Creation Tool.


,so if you wish to keep the one you have now follow this 
(1) Download Windows 10 ISO File | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
option 6
then following the steps for the repair install on the first link I sent.

==================
Finally hope you have managed to sort out as best as possible the arrangements for your relative


----------

